# Not A Burmese Python.....



## Kristy_07 (May 20, 2010)

I know I was looking for more exciting things, like a retic or a tortoise, but it turned out to be more difficult than I thought....

In the meantime....

REX!!


----------



## AM Pythons (May 20, 2010)

what is it? a fluffy rat?


----------



## J-A-X (May 20, 2010)

Not sure what it is, but its really cute and is having a really bad hair day :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (May 20, 2010)

it's a hampster... yes, a fluffy rat  I thought I'd get one, since I always wanted one as a kid, and, of course, we can't have them in Oz. His name is Rex. He likes cereal, air-con, but not me very much


----------



## underunden (May 20, 2010)

it looks so fake... haha lol. is it a rex rat or something? is that why u called it REX!? lol


----------



## Kristy_07 (May 20, 2010)

His hair is a bit young einstein, eh? Even though he spends 60% of his time grooming himself.

His name is Rex cuz there was a series of books I like a few years back with a hamster called Rex in it.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 20, 2010)

very cute..


----------



## AM Pythons (May 20, 2010)

so you got the snake food before getting the snake... forward thinking... good work


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 20, 2010)

looks like python food to me ?????

can i burrow rexy ?

please just for a while ?

it wont hurt ?


----------



## AM Pythons (May 20, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> looks like python food to me ?????
> 
> can i burrow rexy ?
> 
> ...



yer but the ride in an envolope through the post from vietnam might


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 20, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> yer but the ride in an envolope through the post from vietnam might


 just a little


----------



## Amby_Purr (May 20, 2010)

awww he's adoreable....


----------



## Kristy_07 (May 20, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> so you got the snake food before getting the snake... forward thinking... good work


 
This did cross my mind, but don't tell rex that


----------



## evozz (May 22, 2010)

Out of curiosity, why can't you have a hamster in australia?! Or do you mean that specific species?


----------



## Kristy_07 (May 22, 2010)

No, you just can't have them in Australia. They're exoctic... you know like rats, ferrets, rabbits... 

Don't know why, you just can't have them.


----------



## Fantazmic (May 22, 2010)

that rat/hamster is ansolutely amazing....come on guys a bit of line breeding and surely we could breed rats that look like that here....i mean they breed and breed surely someone could create a designer rat like that...just look for the ones with the long hair lol......i desperately want one !!!!!!!


----------



## mun1984 (May 22, 2010)

Hamsters are evil..... from my experiences....they like human blood....


----------



## Kenshin (May 22, 2010)

how long you in nam for? they got a heap of wicked colubrids over there


----------



## Kristy_07 (May 26, 2010)

Kenshin, I'm here for the year, but haven't been able to go herping yet. I'm trying to find out a bit more about the snake situation here - they eat and drink heaps of them, but I haven't been able to find out whether they're all wild caught, or there's a few people with farms. Would be super easy to breed over here with temps and humidity conditions, but my friend in WWF assures me they are all wild caught. I don't think it's true, I've seen turtle and frog farms so far, why not snakes? There's supposed to be a cool reptile park down in HCMC, but also displays wild caughts, then trafficks plenty of stuff through to china. So not sure - it's put me off buying a python until I know what the deal is.


----------



## Kenshin (May 26, 2010)

pretty sure markets sell locally caught reptiles live as food, you should go there save afew keep em and release before you go

dont forget to post pics!


----------



## Kristy_07 (May 26, 2010)

I've been to heaps of markets, and the only reps I've seen have been red-earred sliders, which aren't native anyway. No snakes this far north, though there's a village somewhere outside of Hanoi that specialises in snake dishes and drinks, so maybe they'd have something. I know they've got cobras, but I don't really want one of them 

I heard 1 tokay gecko nearly 6hrs outside of Hanoi on a work trip the night before last, but apparently, they don't sell them in the markets anymore, because there aren't any left  

The dilemma is, if I buy wild caught animals like pythons or gex and release them, does this justify boosting the illegal animal trade? I'm not sure... maybe I should start a thread.


----------



## Kenshin (May 26, 2010)

im not to good but i know you get heaps of choice reptiles over there, vietnam beauty snake, vietnam redtailed racer

Vietnamese Longnose Snake - Rhynchophis boulengeri these are wicked theyre on snakebytes tv


----------



## Mayhem (May 26, 2010)

I told ya dude, check out the snake farm in Ho Chi Minh, they have retics for sale


----------



## Kenshin (May 26, 2010)

Mayhem said:


> I told ya dude, check out the snake farm in Ho Chi Minh, they have retics for sale



just think if you get a huge retic you can use it as a sleeping bag, be warned though you will only be able to do that once


----------



## Sdaji (May 28, 2010)

Wow, Kristy, you found a tribble!


----------



## Kristy_07 (May 28, 2010)

what's a tribble?


----------



## Serpentess (May 28, 2010)

That thing is a ridiculous amount of fluff.
But I want one!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 2, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> what's a tribble?


 
A fictional animal from classic 60s (early 70s?) television.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, Sdaji!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 8, 2010)

That's too cute! :lol:


----------



## driftoz (Jun 8, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> No, you just can't have them in Australia. They're exoctic... you know like rats, ferrets, rabbits...
> 
> Don't know why, you just can't have them.


 ferrets arnt exotic lol unless im missing some info lol, i have one  unless you mean in vietnam ?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 8, 2010)

driftoz said:


> ferrets arnt exotic lol unless im missing some info lol, i have one  unless you mean in vietnam ?


 
Pretty sure ferrets aren't native to australia  Just pointing out the plenty of exotic rodents like rats, ferrets, rabbits are pets in oz, but not hamsters... weird.


----------

